# Boat: Catamaran conversion project - Need input.



## vwidmer (May 14, 2013)

BACKGROUND:
I have a 28ft sailing catamaran originally it had a Mercedes OM636 that drove 2 F11-? hydraulic drives in each hull. 

Spec sheet on the hydraulic drives: http://www.parker.com/literature/Literature Files/hydraulicpump/cat/english/F11-F12_HY17-8249-US.pdf

WHAT I WOULD LIKE TO DO:
- Put in 2 electric motors in place where the hydraulic drives where. 
- Have regen capabilities.
- Separate Controls for each motor. 
- 2 sets of controls for 2 stations for each motor. OR 1 physical station and a rf station? this isnt supper important but would be nice. 

WHAT HAS BEEN SUGGESTED TO ME SO FAR:
- 2x Etek-RT Motors
- RoboteQ HDC2450 Dual 150A Brushed DC Motor Controller

WHAT I HAVE ALREADY ON BOARD:
- 12v 2000AH Trojan batteries. Can make any combination from 12-48v
- 800w Solar
- 2x 600w wind-gens 

I HAVE SEEN KITS WITH THESE CONFIGS: 
- Mars Brushless PMAC motor 
- Gen4 Regen Controller 
But dont seem to do be complete? Or maybe I just need 2?

Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------

